# buy a bike on amazon?



## jred321 (Aug 12, 2007)

so i'm going to get a new bike soon to get back into riding and was looking in the $500 range at the trek 4500, specialized rockhopper and giant yukon. i decided to check on amazon and there were two bikes that looked like they were originally more expensive and have better components but were on sale and brought them down to my price range. the first is the Mongoose Amasa Comp, the other the Iron Horse Yakuza Chimpira. i would say the Mongoose fits my style of riding better. i am unsure about 1) mongoose as a brand as it seems like they make some garbage stuff but i'm hoping their more expensive stuff is good? 2) buying a bike from amazon. i love amazon for most things but it seems weird to me to buy a bike there. i'm sure i could figure out how to put it together but still weird. anyone ever bought a bike from amazon before?


----------



## Will_F (Jul 1, 2007)

I haven't bought a bike from Amazon, but I can't see why that would be a problem if you're handy with bike tools or have access to a good mechanic. I will say this though- If you intend to ride on trails alot or compete at any level, you definately should ride the bikes before you buy. Bikes are like shoes. What fits me may not fit you, and a size 10 from one manufacturer isn't the same as size 10 from another. Admittedly, you can swap out some parts like the stem and seat post offset to adjust a bike that's pretty close, but if it were me, Id definately want to ride it first. My first mtn bike was a circa 96 Specialized Hard Rock that I bought because it was on massive sale. While it was a very nice and durable bike, it never really fit well. Fine for daily commuting, not much fun when on rough trails. I bought my current bike after riding everything the local shops had and the difference is dramatic. Subtle differences in geometry between bikes produce very noticeable difference in ride quality and handling.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

I've ordered bikes from Amazon before- they come impossibly quick and double boxed. Assembly is no different than if you were to order from an online only manufacturer (like Ibex, Woodstock or Kinley): Handlebar, front wheel, pedals, little fine tuning.

But the ordering process and the shipping speed are definitely recommended.


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

You can buy a bike from somebody online / mail order, but unless you really, really know specifically what you are getting I would not recommend it. I STRONGLY recommend purchasing a bike at your local bike shop (LBS).... for a couple of reasons. 

Most important thing about a new bike purchase is size and fit.. with all the different frames out there, there are lots of differences. Generally a decent bike shop will have some kind of fit system. (that would be a funny bike in the corner that obviously won't ride anywhere where everything on it is super adjustable.) Generally if you are going to buy a bike from a decent shop, they will ensure that your fit is right. Things like seats, seat posts, handle bars and stems may have to be replaced, or modified for fit. All of those things cost money.

It'd be very easy to get $100 off on a great web purchase and then have to buy $150 worth of seat post, stems and handle bars to make that bike fit right. Often a quality oriented LBS will swap that stuff out for free. Give the local shop a shot.. and if you don't feel comfortable, let them know. You might visit three shops in your area, before deciding on one to make your purchases with. Good luck. 

In hind sight, I saved a ton on buying a bike via the web, but it's really the wrong bike for me, and that bike just sits and gathers dust now. All the money I spent is kinda wasted. Sounds like you are not a total virgin on this stuff, but take a look. (Oh.. and do ask for a test ride on a 29er bike and also on a single speed... I only ride my Single speed bike now, and wish I'd started there in the first place.... by the way, if the shop won't let you take a test ride, that's not a good sign of their committment to you as a buyer...)

your mileage may vary. --zip


----------



## JESSU (Jul 31, 2007)

I wouldn't buy from amazon. They sell dog fighting stuff.


----------

